# Hawaiian airlines and Alaska



## ronandjoan (Jun 29, 2016)

They are partners.  Can we use Alaskas companion ticket on Hawaiian?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 29, 2016)

ronandjoan said:


> They are partners.  Can we use Alaskas companion ticket on Hawaiian?



No. The companion fare is only good on Alaska metal.  No partners and no codeshares with other airlines.

If in doubt, do a flight search on Alaska using the companion fare discount code. Whatever you see is what you can book.


----------



## klpca (Jun 29, 2016)

ronandjoan said:


> They are partners.  Can we use Alaskas companion ticket on Hawaiian?



No - just on Alaska

https://www.alaskaair.com/content/m...ed-questions/faq-companion-discount-code.aspx
_
This discount code entitles the cardholder to purchase one round-trip coach companion fare on Alaska Airlines from $121 (USD) ($99 base fare plus applicable taxes and fees from $22 depending on your Alaska Airlines flight itinerary) when traveling with another passenger on a paid published coach airfare on the same itinerary, booked at the same time. _


----------



## artringwald (Jun 29, 2016)

Short answer... no. Hawaiian is not one of their partners. You can use Alaska miles to book with their partners listed here:

https://www.alaskaair.com/content/mileage-plan/how-to-earn-miles/airline-partners.aspx

Apparently, you can't use a companion ticket unless all the connections are on Alaska. If you have American or Delta miles, you can use them to book Hawaiian interisland flights for about 7500 miles/segment. American and Delta both offer 30K to 50K miles for signing up for their credit cards, and both cards are free for the first year.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jul 10, 2016)

Alaska Air and Hawaiian used to be partner airlines but they stopped that several years ago when Alaska started flying much more to Hawaii.


----------



## daventrina (Jul 12, 2016)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> No. The companion fare is only good on Alaska metal.  No partners and no codeshares with other airlines.


Not even on Virgin America that is being purchased by Alaska Air


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 12, 2016)

daventrina said:


> Not even on Virgin America that is being purchased by Alaska Air



We'll have to see how that plays out. It appears that Alaska is still trying to figure out what will be the best way proceed.  Initially Alaska said that Virgin would go away entirely, and the would try to identify and combine the best features. More recently, though, there has been discussion of retaining the Virgin operation as a distinct airline within Alaska. 

That being said, at some point I expect they would make the companion fare viable on Virgin metal, in the same way that it can be used on Horizon as well as Alaska.


----------



## Stressy (Jul 16, 2016)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> We'll have to see how that plays out. It appears that Alaska is still trying to figure out what will be the best way proceed.  Initially Alaska said that Virgin would go away entirely, and the would try to identify and combine the best features. More recently, though, there has been discussion of retaining the Virgin operation as a distinct airline within Alaska.
> 
> *That being said, at some point I expect they would make the companion fare viable on Virgin metal, in the same way that it can be used on Horizon as well as Alaska.*



Here's to hoping and following this thread.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jul 17, 2016)

I just signed up for an Alaskan Air Visa (now that I am dropping the SPG AMEX due to the Costco change-over) - got 30K miles - and just used companion fare for non-stop SJC-OGG and cash. flight times are good, $25/bag (sucks), $75 annual fee, and longer Lyft/Uber - but overall for $633 (both) - we shall see... not sure if AA miles (for SFO-STT) or Alaskan miles (for HI) will be better. (tangent)
I just finally finished using UA miles for HI
hopefully Alaskan will work for OGG and LIH from Bay Area


----------



## Luanne (Jul 17, 2016)

DavidnRobin said:


> hopefully Alaskan will work for OGG and LIH from Bay Area



We flew Alaska from Oakland to the Big Island earlier this year.  So impressed I signed up with them and got their credit card.  Plan to use them for Maui next year.  Also found they fly to Vancouver, where our daughter is attending school, so that becomes a nice alternative to United.


----------



## Stressy (Jul 17, 2016)

DavidnRobin said:


> I just signed up for an Alaskan Air Visa (now that I am dropping the SPG AMEX due to the Costco change-over) - got 30K miles - and just used companion fare for non-stop SJC-OGG and cash. flight times are good, *$25/bag (sucks)*, $75 annual fee, and longer Lyft/Uber - but overall for $633 (both) - we shall see... not sure if AA miles (for SFO-STT) or Alaskan miles (for HI) will be better. (tangent)
> I just finally finished using UA miles for HI
> hopefully Alaskan will work for OGG and LIH from Bay Area



??? if you booked with Alaska CC..your bags should be free.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 17, 2016)

Stressy said:


> ??? if you booked with Alaska CC..your bags should be free.



I just noticed that.  Yes, they should be free.

I also don't understand what was meant by longer Lyft/Uber?  I haven't used either of those.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 17, 2016)

Luanne said:


> I just noticed that.  Yes, they should be free.
> 
> I also don't understand what was meant by longer Lyft/Uber?  I haven't used either of those.



Based on Dave's past post, he and his wife check more than 2 bags, so he may be paying for _additional_ bags.

He is saying that flying from San Jose requires him to travel farther to the airport.

*I speak Dave...


----------



## Luanne (Jul 17, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> Based on Dave's past post, he and his wife check more than 2 bags, so he may be paying for _additional_ bags.
> 
> He is saying that flying from San Jose requires him to travel farther to the airport.
> 
> *I speak Dave...



Don't all airlines, even those where you are a member and have status, charge for _additional_ bags?

So Dave lives "in" San Francisco (or closer to SFO)?  What about flying out of Oakland rather than San Jose?


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 17, 2016)

As I recall, Oakland doesn't have a direct flight to Kauai.  When we were booking, I think San Jose was the only Bay Area airport with a direct flight on Alaska.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 17, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> As I recall, Oakland doesn't have a direct flight to Kauai.  When we were booking, I think San Jose was the only Bay Area airport with a direct flight on Alaska.



That could very well be.  I've only looked for flights to the Big Island and Maui.  Alaska has direct flights to both of those islands from Oakland.

Just checked.  There are direct flights Oakland to Kauai.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jul 18, 2016)

Stressy said:


> ??? if you booked with Alaska CC..your bags should be free.



catching up... no just two 50# bags

is that correct? if so, that is great

Yes - we live close to SFO (on Peninsula) - but use SJC for AlaskaAir - so longer Lyft/Uber ride (I avoid taxis - especially at double the cost of Lyft/Uber).  Oakland?  eh... no thanks - have to cross bridge (92) and pay $5 toll - and drive up 880 (880 is crazy) - not worth it.  SJC is only 30 minutes, OAK is about 25 mins (...no traffic)


----------



## Luanne (Jul 18, 2016)

DavidnRobin said:


> catching up... no just two 50# bags
> 
> is that correct? if so, that is great
> 
> Yes - we live close to SFO (on Peninsula) - but use SJC for AlaskaAir - so longer Lyft/Uber ride (I avoid taxis - especially at double the cost of Lyft/Uber).  Oakland?  eh... no thanks - have to cross bridge (92) and pay $5 toll - and drive up 880 (880 is crazy) - not worth it.  SJC is only 30 minutes, OAK is about 25 mins (...no traffic)



From the Alaska Airlines Visa Signature website:

Some benefits of the Visa Signature® card:
30,000 bonus miles after you make $1,000 or more in purchases within the first 90 days.
*Free checked bag for you and up to six other passengers on your reservation*
Annual companion fare from $121 (USD) ($99 base fare plus taxes and fees from $22) after you make $1,000 or more in purchases within the first 90 days of your account opening.
Earn 3 miles for every $1 spent on Alaska Airlines tickets, vacation packages, cargo, and inflight purchases.
Earn 1 mile for every $1 spent on all other purchases.
No foreign transaction fees✝, plus chip enabled for enhanced security when used at chip-enabled terminals.
No mileage cap.
Miles won't expire on your active account.

We used to live in the East Bay so we'd fly Oakland whenever we could.  Of course we didn't have to cross a bridge.  If we flew out of SFO that was more inconvenient for us as it took longer, and there was that dang bridge.   We use a car service so don't deal with cabs, or Uber/Lyft.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jul 18, 2016)

Luanne said:


> From the Alaska Airlines Visa Signature website:
> 
> Some benefits of the Visa Signature® card:
> 30,000 bonus miles after you make $1,000 or more in purchases within the first 90 days.
> ...



Thanks - good to know. saves me $100.
I have to balance between AA miles (STT) and Alaskan miles (OGG/LIH) - but good to use that companion tix for SJC-OGG. Of course, I delayed in buying our tix by a few days, and price when up $60 for the 2 of us.


----------



## artringwald (Jul 18, 2016)

DavidnRobin said:


> Thanks - good to know. saves me $100.
> I have to balance between AA miles (STT) and Alaskan miles (OGG/LIH) - but good to use that companion tix for SJC-OGG. Of course, I delayed in buying our tix by a few days, and price when up $60 for the 2 of us.



AA miles are good for inter-island Hawaii flights, 7500 per segment. I rarely fly AA, but I got their credit card just to get miles for the inter-island flights. We use the Alaskan miles to get cash discounts on flights, $200 off for 20,000 miles.


----------



## Ken555 (Jul 19, 2016)

artringwald said:


> AA miles are good for inter-island Hawaii flights, 7500 per segment. I rarely fly AA, but I got their credit card just to get miles for the inter-island flights.




I only use miles when it is at least worth 2% (and normally more). Hawaiian intra island flights are commonly around $100. In fact, I recently bought a first class intra island flight since it was only ~$15 more than the economy+bag cost. 

If you use your AA miles earned by credit card for these flights, you'd be better off with switching to a cash back credit card and just buying the tickets in cash.


----------



## artringwald (Jul 19, 2016)

Ken555 said:


> I only use miles when it is at least worth 2% (and normally more). Hawaiian intra island flights are commonly around $100. In fact, I recently bought a first class intra island flight since it was only ~$15 more than the economy+bag cost.
> 
> If you use your AA miles earned by credit card for these flights, you'd be better off with switching to a cash back credit card and just buying the tickets in cash.



I got 50,000 miles for signing up for the card. I canceled it before the first annual fee was due. I did have to spend $500 to get the full mileage credit. When I used it to book the first inter island flights, AA only charged 5,000 per segment. Since then they upped the rate to 7,500 per segment. I got $400 worth of tickets almost for free (had to pay tax) and still have 30,000 miles left. I normally use a Fidelity Visa for all our purchases because it gives 2% back and automatically deposits the rebates into our Fidelity checking account.


----------



## Ann in CA (Jul 19, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> As I recall, Oakland doesn't have a direct flight to Kauai.  When we were booking, I think San Jose was the only Bay Area airport with a direct flight on Alaska.



We're flying Alaska non stop OAK to LIH in September. Don't know if the Kauai non stop is year round, but definitely now. Also one bag free for up to four (I believe) passengers  on the same itinerary) We love the Visa companion fare! 

Aloha!


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 19, 2016)

Ann in CA said:


> We're flying Alaska non stop OAK to LIH in September. Don't know if the Kauai non stop is year round, but definitely now. Also one bag free for up to four (I believe) passengers  on the same itinerary) We love the Visa companion fare!
> 
> Aloha!



Really?  What date?


----------



## Luanne (Jul 19, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> Really?  What date?



Denise go to the Alaska Airlines website and put in your dates.  I found a direct flight from Oakland to Kauai.  Can't remember which dates I used.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 19, 2016)

Ann in CA said:


> We're flying Alaska non stop OAK to LIH in September. Don't know if the Kauai non stop is year round, but definitely now. Also one bag free for up to four (I believe) passengers  on the same itinerary) We love the Visa companion fare!
> 
> Aloha!



It's up to 6 passengers as I posted earlier.  From the Alaska Airlines credit card website:

Free checked bag for you and up to *six* other passengers on your reservation


----------



## Ann in CA (Jul 19, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> Really?  What date?



September 23


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 19, 2016)

Ann in CA said:


> September 23



That's interesting - I haven't seen direct flights for our dates in the past, but maybe they are adding more routes.  That's great!


----------



## wilma (Jul 20, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> As I recall, Oakland doesn't have a direct flight to Kauai.  When we were booking, I think San Jose was the only Bay Area airport with a direct flight on Alaska.



We have been flying Oak-Lih on Alaska for several years in the summer and winter.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 20, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> That's interesting - I haven't seen direct flights for our dates in the past, but maybe they are adding more routes.  That's great!



Denise, do you remember the time when you pretty much couldn't get to any of the islands directly?  Had to go through Honolulu, or sometimes even Kona, to get to Maui.


----------



## artringwald (Jul 20, 2016)

Luanne said:


> Denise, do you remember the time when you pretty much couldn't get to any of the islands directly?  Had to go through Honolulu, or sometimes even Kona, to get to Maui.



I do remember those days and I'm so glad we no longer have to schlep carry on luggage on the Wiki Wiki to get to the other terminal.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jul 23, 2016)

artringwald said:


> AA miles are good for inter-island Hawaii flights, 7500 per segment. I rarely fly AA, but I got their credit card just to get miles for the inter-island flights. We use the Alaskan miles to get cash discounts on flights, $200 off for 20,000 miles.





20K for $200 is equivalent to 1% cash back - that is basic return for a CC.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## artringwald (Jul 23, 2016)

DavidnRobin said:


> 20K for $200 is equivalent to 1% cash back - that is basic return for a CC.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I don't have the Alaska credit card because of the annual fee, but when we fly with them we use the miles to get discounts on tickets. If we ever save enough miles, we'll use them to get the tickets instead of the discount. I'd still have the card if the companion coupon still worked for first class like it used to.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Jul 23, 2016)

Alaska Airlines flies non-stop from Oakland to Lihue.  But not every day of the week and the outbound and return flights are not necessarily on the same days.

*One can no longer fly round-trip Oakland to/from Lihue non-stop on Alaska and do a seven day trip Friday to Friday, Saturday to Saturday, OR Sunday to Sunday.* 

This makes Alaska far less useful for our typical seven day trips.  We used to have three Alaska VISA cards -- to get the two-for-one vouchers.  No more.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jul 23, 2016)

vacationtime1 said:


> Alaska Airlines flies non-stop from Oakland to Lihue.  But not every day of the week and the outbound and return flights are not necessarily on the same days.
> 
> *One can no longer fly round-trip Oakland to/from Lihue non-stop on Alaska and do a seven day trip Friday to Friday, Saturday to Saturday, OR Sunday to Sunday.*
> 
> This makes Alaska far less useful for our typical seven day trips.  We used to have three Alaska VISA cards -- to get the two-for-one vouchers.  No more.



But there is SJC for OGG/LIH flights. (Sat/Sun morning/evening traffic between SF-SJ is bearable)


----------



## Luanne (Jul 23, 2016)

DavidnRobin said:


> But there is SJC for OGG/LIH flights. (Sat/Sun morning/evening traffic between SF-SJ is bearable)



Yes, but the whole Oakland thing started when Denise said that Alaska didn't offer any direct flights from Oakland to Kauai.  Several of us found some.


----------



## tklement (Aug 6, 2016)

*Alaska / Hawaiin Airlines*

Just a quick note kind of back to the original question of whether Alaska and Hawaiian were partners - even worse than not being able to use a companion ticket - we were traveling from Lih-OGG-DFW (to get AA flight for 22.5K miles instead of 50K - AA miles that were booked on an Alaska flight)  Hawaiian from LIH to OGG and Alaskan from OGG-PDX-DFW and we couldn't even check our bags all the way thru - we had to leave security and pick up bags in Maui and then go back thru security and check bags from OGG to DFW :annoyed:


----------

